# Registered Letters - Not as secure as you might think



## daltonr (2 Dec 2004)

I sent a letter to the UK last week, and to be sure it got their I paid a couple of Euro Extra to send it by registered post.

I got an email from the recipient to let me know that it arrived, but that it was dropped through his letter box, he didn't have to sign for it.

What exactly did I pay extra for?   
Had my contact in the UK been less honest he could have claimed to have never received it.

This is probably not An Posts fault, the Royal Mail have been having their troubles lately.

I'll be pursuing it next week with An Post to see if they can produce evidence that it was delivered.   I think at the very least I'm entitled to a refund of the money I spent registering it,  let them send the bill to Royal Mail if they want to.

Anyway,  what with it being christmas and all,  buyer beware.
You might just be paying for a very expensive postage stamp.

-Rd


----------



## sunnyday (3 Dec 2004)

Looks like you could have saved yourself a few quid;

Probably would have dropped through the letterbox just the same! Seriously though, it's a disgrace, and very annoying when you are obviously concerned about ensuring it gets delivered safely,


----------



## ClubMan (3 Dec 2004)

*I'll be pursuing it next week with An Post to see if they can produce evidence that it was delivered.*

Stick the _"track and trace ID"_ on your receipt into [broken link removed] and see what it says. I just did it with one that I sent recently (and which I know was delivered) and the site claims that it was delivered to _Rutland Place, Dublin 1_ when the actual recipient was in _Capel Street, Dublin 1_ so I'm not sure what that's all about... :\


----------



## jister (3 Dec 2004)

*swiftpost*

I had a look at the Anpost website the other day when sending an urgent letter to Cork.

Swiftpost guarantees next day delivery but NO signature
Registered post does NOT guarantee next day delivery but has a signature
I ended up paying for Registered post with guaranteed next day delivery and this cost extra

Did you send it to the UK swiftpost?


----------



## judge (3 Dec 2004)

know someone who sent some stuff swiftpost and it never arrived. An Post couldnt tell her where it was or what had happened to it. It was a case of tough. Be wary of the work guarantee when referring to swiftpost.


----------



## daltonr (3 Dec 2004)

[QuoteDid you send it to the UK swiftpost?[/quote]

Sent it registered.  Didn't care how long it took to get there, but I absolutely had to know that it would get there, and if the recipient had to sign for it that would also be evidence in case of a later dispute.

Fortunatly the person I was dealing with was honest and let me know that it had dropped through the letter box.  Another person might have claimed it never arrived.

-Rd


----------



## Daithi (3 Dec 2004)

*My experience*

Only 2 weeks ago i came home to find a REGISTERED letter for my next door neighbour on the floor of my hall.
Doesn't fill me with confidence.


----------



## jister (3 Dec 2004)

*dodgy*

Swiftpost / Registered post is dodgy allright. I had a registered letter delivered to the wrong person.

I think the idea of swiftpost is that the receiver does not need to be at home but it is guaranteed next day.

According to the An Post website it is traced to the nearest sorting office to the final destination.

_Offensive comment removed._


----------



## daltonr (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: dodgy*

I'm not blaming An Post for a royal mail delivery person dropping my letter in the letter box.   It may well be the case the An Post do similar things, but I haven't had any experience.

But I don't think I'll be wasting my money on registered mail in future.  I do think it's something worth further investigation though.   If it turns out that they've been taking money for Registered Post and basically delivering them in the same way, then surely that's something the regulator should be interested in.

Maybe I should spend a bit of cash sending 10 registered letters and see how many require a signature.

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: dodgy*

For what it's worth _An Post_ describe the _Swift_ and _Registered Post_ services [broken link removed]. Complaints can be directed to [broken link removed].


----------



## daltonr (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: dodgy*

The picture of the dog holding the envelope makes me think that if a dog came to the door the postman would give him the letter.

-Rd


----------



## jister (3 Dec 2004)

*An Post*

I don't like An Post as an organisation, compared to somebody like TNT or Fastway where all the drivers are subcontracted the TNT / Fastway service is far superior.

It seems that An Post are being crippled by the CWU.

An Post needs to be broken up into regional franchises etc. IMO.


----------



## Cligereen (9 Dec 2004)

*Different services in UK*

When I lived in the UK, there were two different services; Registered Post and Recorded Delivery. It was the Recorded Delivery that required a signature from the recipient. So, if An Post are offering Registered Post, then the Royal Mail will honour that (which doesn't require a signature).
I've lived here in Ireland for 16 years, so I acknowledge that things may have changed since then.

Hope this helps.
Clig.


----------



## MichaelL (9 Dec 2004)

*You don't have to sign for Registered Post in the UK*

Cligereen is correct

You only have to sign for Recorded Delivery


----------



## daltonr (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: Different services in UK*



> So, if An Post are offering Registered Post, then the Royal Mail will honour that (which doesn't require a signature).



Someone should tell An Post.  They seem to think registered Post means the recipient must sign.

From AnPost.ie...


> Registered Post is a premium service provided by the Letter Post division of An Post, offering you security, convenience and value for money. It is ideal for sending important correspondence and valuable items by post. A secure service that provides you with proof of delivery as a signature is obtained on the delivery of every item.
> Your items are monitored by tracking it's individual bar code within Ireland and Britain.



Note, the specific mention of Britain.   If the signature of the recipient is only required in Ireland then this is very misleading.

-Rd


----------



## Marie (10 Dec 2004)

*Different services in UK*

The Royal Mail site (www.royalmail.com) indicates that "registered" in R.M. parlance means _tracked and its arrival registered by collecting a signature_ (it doesn't matter who's!!!).  There is an additional charge and the service is prioritised over "ordinary" post.    "Registered" in An Post parlance means an insured packet and transmission of valuables which you can try to get compensation for should it go astray.  For this you pay extra.  My late mother used to send me money gifts occasionally by "registered post" and the UK service observed the principle to the latter.  If you aren't at home they drop in a card informing you the packet is available for collection at the nearest Sorting Office.  You need ID and proof of address in order to collect it and they take the signature there.


----------



## Ocras (10 Dec 2004)

*Re: Different services in UK*

Fair enough, but please wait until after Xmas before rattling the cages of the lads at An Post. 

They're rather sensitive and the last thing we need is a walkout over an email about registered post, at this critical time


----------



## daltonr (10 Dec 2004)

*Re: Different services in UK*

OK, I'll hold off from bringing down the postal service until January.

-Rd


----------

